# Vote in MusicRadar's Poll for the Best VST/AU Software Synth in the World



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2019)

Serum won in 2017, and I remember Synthmaster won a few years ago.

You have to choose from a list and no Kontakt synths are on the list. Neither is Syntronik. 

Cast your vote HERE

Votes are accepted until the end of February and the results will be announced in March.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 25, 2019)

link?


----------



## JC_ (Feb 25, 2019)

JEPA said:


> link?


https://www.musicradar.com/news/whats-the-best-vstau-plugin-software-synth-in-the-world-today


----------

